# A question for the artists out there (as in sketching, painting with oils, watercolor etc)



## deesierra (Oct 24, 2020)

What is your inspiration? Do you look at photos of loved ones and recreate them onto canvas? Do you take your easel and supplies up to an amazing vista and recreate what you see? Do you create simply from your mind's eye? What is your favorite medium?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2020)

I haven't drawn in a long time but when I did I often did abstracts and they were concocted from things I had put together like a cardboard box with cutouts in it but I also have done landscapes and by just looking at them and drawing and I also have done faces and also by looking at them and drawing what I see and mostly all I have done is by drawing exactly what I see and I don't go by photos or memory.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't use an easel but I usually have a drawing board to put the paper on and I have used charcoal and pastels and watercolor and pen.  I have some other things to use that I haven't used yet like darker colors besides pastels and paints.


----------



## Wren (Oct 25, 2020)

I tend to have  phases, following my imagination, flowers, shells, abstracts, etc. mainly  using acrylic paint, although   I’m currently drawing portraits with pencil and chalk


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2020)

deesierra said:


> What is your inspiration? Do you look at photos of loved ones and recreate them onto canvas? Do you take your easel and supplies up to an amazing vista and recreate what you see? Do you create simply from your mind's eye? What is your favorite medium?


Pictures are what  usually inspires me. I don’t take my easel outside. That entire idea is something that sounds wonderful in story books and looks wonderful in pictures and movies. In reality, leaves and bugs and stuff stick to the paint while outside.


Once I have an idea of what I’d like to paint I then put it on canvas or paper. Most pictures I plan out first by vaguely sketching it first. My favourite medium is water colour on 200 to 300 lb. paper sometimes using pen and ink on top of water colour - but not on water colour paper. ( it’s too rough )

There are app’s that will turn your photos into pen and ink which you can then paint. My husband found it but I’ve never used it but would really like to. That’s why I wanted an iPad with a magic pen. Creating art is incredibly therapeutic.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)

I used to draw years and years ago. Pencil, charcoal and some pastels.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2020)

Painting:
I "see" a picture in my head and I have to bring it to life.
I use acrylic and oils.  (many rich colors can only be achieved with oils)
I paint flat on a table.  
I paint very quickly, while the picture is still in my mind.

illustration:
Again, out of my head, 
Draw with pen or pencil on bond paper.

Sculpting for bronze:
I have no choice but to do this!
The sculpture is in my head and I HAVE TO  create it!

No training with anything I make.  It's an "urge" i can't ignore.  Something I have to do!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2020)

My granddaughter is selling art and jewelry professionally now. Such natural talent. Most of her art is with colored pencils. Here’s an example.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2020)

I, however, am still trying to master stick figures.


----------



## jujube (Oct 27, 2020)

I can't draw flies.....


----------



## deesierra (Oct 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't drawn in a long time but when I did I often did abstracts and they were concocted from things I had put together like a cardboard box with cutouts in it but I also have done landscapes and by just looking at them and drawing and I also have done faces and also by looking at them and drawing what I see and mostly all I have done is by drawing exactly what I see and I don't go by photos or memory.


Ruthanne I haven't done anything particularly creative in many years either. But in my retirement I'm feeling the need to fill some hours in the day with creation. I remember how gratifying and therapeutic it can be. That's why I posted this question, hoping to rekindle my creative side. I hope you can rekindle yours too! Maybe you could sketch a picture of your beautiful parakeets . If you do, please share with us.


----------



## deesierra (Oct 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My granddaughter is selling art and jewelry professionally now. Such natural talent. Most of her art is with colored pencils. Here’s an example.
> 
> View attachment 130468View attachment 130469


So beautiful!


----------



## deesierra (Oct 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Painting:
> I "see" a picture in my head and I have to bring it to life.
> I use acrylic and oils.  (many rich colors can only be achieved with oils)
> I paint flat on a table.
> ...


I so admire and am envious of your creative passion. If you care to share any of your work here I'd love to see it. Just curious.....do you keep a supply of materials you may need on hand at all times?


----------



## deesierra (Oct 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I used to draw years and years ago. Pencil, charcoal and some pastels.


It seems that as we grow older, other life priorities override our need for creativity. Yet creativity is so healthy for the heart and soul.


----------



## deesierra (Oct 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Pictures are what  usually inspires me. I don’t take my easel outside. That entire idea is something that sounds wonderful in story books and looks wonderful in pictures and movies. In reality, leaves and bugs and stuff stick to the paint while outside.
> 
> 
> Once I have an idea of what I’d like to paint I then put it on canvas or paper. Most pictures I plan out first by vaguely sketching it first. My favourite medium is water colour on 200 to 300 lb. paper sometimes using pen and ink on top of water colour - but not on water colour paper. ( it’s too rough )
> ...


Yes Keesha, creating art is most definitely therapeutic. I've tried water color and so admire water color artists. I think it's the most expressive art form there is. I've tried it and found it to be an unforgiving medium. Practice makes perfect as they say.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 30, 2020)

deesierra said:


> I so admire and am envious of your creative passion. If you care to share any of your work here I'd love to see it. Just curious.....do you keep a supply of materials you may need on hand at all times?


Yes, Thanks.  if you go to my profile, I have my threads of paintings, Western and Angel art, and my sculpture thread as well as my cartoon thread.
Yes, I have supplies of paints and clay always.


----------



## deesierra (Nov 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Yes, Thanks.  if you go to my profile, I have my threads of paintings, Western and Angel art, and my sculpture thread as well as my cartoon thread.
> Yes, I have supplies of paints and clay always.


Gaer, I've been trying to figure out how to view your profile. This feature has changed in the last couple of years since I've not been on the forum and I'm not finding the specific answer in help topics


----------



## Chrise (Nov 6, 2020)

My inspiration comes from my dreams or nature I grew up with.  So trees and flowers, a house surrounded by nature. I paint in oil. Have stopped years ago and given them away to people that beg for them. I was too young and leaving country of Brasil, at the time so beautiful...


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Gaer, I've been trying to figure out how to view your profile. This feature has changed in the last couple of years since I've not been on the forum and I'm not finding the specific answer in help topics


Well, I'm no authority here, but I think you click on my avatar, ( a square comes up) click on my name and click on "ABOUT".
Anyway, if you can't find it, i have on the Senor Forum, 
"My Montana western art,"
"My angel Paintings,"
"What I like to do when I'm stuck in the house, (my bronze sculptures )"
and "My Cartoons"
I don't put all my creations or types of art here, but some of them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2020)

*I don't have any artistic talent at all. I tease my husband that the reason I married him was because he is very artistic. He has done many beautiful paintings in the past. I don't have any pictures handy of them,but I do have a shot of a drawing he did for my granddaughter's bedroom wall when she was born.There are more images then the one I posted.*


----------

